

Getting Closure with Objective-C - dylan
http://www.macresearch.org/cocoa-scientists-part-xxvii-getting-closure-objective-c

======
coliveira
Interesting, so Objective-C will also have a syntax for lambdas... Since this
is supposed to be a feature of C++0x, we will have two different syntactical
ways to express the same concept in C++ and ObjC.

